# Space Marines for sale



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

*Space Marines for sale
------------------------*

Message me with offer, from cardiff area.

Some of the models are painted to a neat tabletop standard. 

Good to start off a force of space marines. It's approx. 1000 pts.

All models are the latest range, no old models.

The colour scheme is half white half blue. Same as Eagle Warriors without the yellow.

*In the force:
------------------------*

5 Terminators - bits painted (Black Reach)

10 Tactical Marines - mostly painted few without arms (sergeant with plasma/bolter and free arm, plasma rifle, heavy bolter)

5 Scouts - Painted and based (4 snipers, 1 rocket launcher)

1 Dreadnought - Decently Painted (Black Reach Model with Multi-Melta)

4 Command Squad Marines - Assembled, Not Painted(Banner, Power fist, flamer)

1 Commander (Black Reach Model but missing powersword arm)

1 Force Commander - Assembled Painted.

5 Assault Marines - Only 1 torso/legs painted. All assembled. (Bonus* With Blood Angel Jump Packs)

*SPARE PARTS INCLUDED
------------------------* : 

6 - Chainsword arms (4 left , 2 right)

6 - Marine Back packs 1 of them apothecary

2 - scout sniper rifles, 1 in arms

3 - Melta guns

1 - space marine legs kneeling

1 - flamer

2 - rocket launcgher arms with launcher, 1 painted

3 - hand with plasma pistol

2 - spare rocket packs (3 rockets)

7 - Boltguns

2 - Power Fists

1 - Heavy Bolter Ammo Pack

20 - Assorted Shoulder Pads - some symbols

1 - Power Axe

2 - Sergeant Banner's (different ones)

1 - Blood Angel Banner

1 - Scout Torso with cloak

1 - Apothcary Torso

6 - Marine Heads (2 without helmet)

3 - Bolt Pistol Arms

1 - Master Crafted Plasma Pistol Arm

1 - Lightning Claw

Thanks!


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Don't suppose you have any spare scout shotguns?
If so I may be interested in buying..


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope sorry, just whats on the list


----------

